# bid cost estimator



## oteroproperties (Aug 10, 2012)

Anybody use or buy any kind of bid software? If so what types?


----------



## ontimepres (Jan 4, 2013)

I prefer RepairBase. My understanding is this is the same cost estimator used by HUD and by the bid desk at Safeguard. Also, if you contact them and see a demo they'll give you some free credits. Cost after that is about $10 per property, with discounts for the more you buy.


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

ontimepres said:


> I prefer RepairBase. My understanding is this is the same cost estimator used by HUD and by the bid desk at Safeguard. Also, if you contact them and see a demo they'll give you some free credits. Cost after that is about $10 per property, with discounts for the more you buy.


HUD does use Repair Base, however Safeguard uses Marshal Swift. Prices are not the same either.


----------



## oteroproperties (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks. Ill check them both out. I used marshal swift when I was building for lennar. Its very expensive thou. Ill check out repair base. 

Ive been using the RS Means book and havent really had any kick backs on pricing but id like to speed the process up. 

Thanks again.


----------



## GaReops (Aug 7, 2012)

Why use a software to tell you your price? If you can't make a profit send it down the road.


----------



## oteroproperties (Aug 10, 2012)

GaReops said:


> Why use a software to tell you your price? If you can't make a profit send it down the road.


Price and profit are 2 very different things. I dont "need" software. I was asking a question. The clients I service are starting to run all my bids through an estimator and I'd like to see what they see that's all. I've used rs means since I started in 05 with little questions on price from my clients. My margins are acceptable for me and my business.

Actually, Funny story. I called a client, A national, To bid to seal a flat roof, my number was $500 give or take. When I called them they didn't ask me for price they asked for dimensions and material. They came in on their estimator at $928. Something to think about.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Check out this free software..... you wanna justify higher bids?

www.homewyse.com


----------



## oteroproperties (Aug 10, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> Check out this free software..... you wanna justify higher bids?
> 
> www.homewyse.com


Just trying to stay ahead of the curve. My office girl found this site today. Thank you very much.


----------



## NewEnglandProp (May 23, 2012)

geesh I feel left out, I do not use software to bid, I use common sense


----------



## oteroproperties (Aug 10, 2012)

NewEnglandProp said:


> geesh I feel left out, I do not use software to bid, I use common sense


Common sense? Ill check that one out. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

oteroproperties said:


> Common sense? Ill check that one out. Thanks for the help.


Common sense is so rare it is a super power.


----------



## NewEnglandProp (May 23, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> Common sense is so rare it is a super power.


 
You got that right:thumbsup:


----------

